# Beatnik Bike Crate



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

A real beatnik on a cruiser bike picks up an old pop crate out of the trash and straps it on with bungie cords. I decided to complicate it as much as possible. My wife wanted a crate to hold a travel mug and coat. Not too big or heavy. I decided to use red cedar for lightweight and to handle the rain. Crate building is boring so I decided to build my slats like hand cut dovetail drawers. The cedar surprisingly took a cut well and chiseled ok. Finished the my crate with 5 coats of shellac. Rubbed it down with steel wool and wax to knock the sheen down. This bike rarely sees rain so I figure it will hold up ok with shellac. Used brass cap screws with wing nuts for quick removal. Those with a good eye will see my mistake on the base. I forgot and cut my base groove right through my dovetails. Plugged my holes with scraps.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Now that's not just any old pop crate! Nice job, Jamie.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that, Good job.
Herb


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great idea Jamie.

Frank


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Jamie those "added features " look great. Best looking create I've seen posted.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Shellac and water don't go together well at all.

I think it's good looks will last much longer if you put several coats of polyurethane on top of the shellac. Sand the surfaces with 0000 grade steel wool or a fine grade of Scotch Brite pad, and blow off the surfaces well before each application. The micro fine scratches will make the poly adhere better.

Charley


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Good advice. I have some oil based minwax poly. I'll put a few coats on.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice crate...looks good on the bike...

You may want to consider spar varnish for the finish...moves better with changes in the wood, sun, heat, cold, etc...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Nice crate...looks good on the bike...
> 
> You may want to consider spar varnish for the finish...moves better with changes in the wood, sun, heat, cold, etc...


will spar hold up to the elements really well???


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Jamie.
Very nice job. The bike looks much the better now.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> will spar hold up to the elements really well???



Yes...very well...it is used on wooden masts on ships...moves with the wood as it needs...


----------

